# Gartenpumpe mit Frequenzumrichter



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit dem v20 Frequenzumrichter eine Gartenpumpe Steuern. (Drehzahl, Sanftstart usw) 

Da ich leider in der Wohnung/Garten keinen 400 Volt Anschluss habe müsste ich den v20 mit 230 Volt Eingang nehmen.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage kann ich jeden 400 Volt Motor nehmen zwecks den 3 Ausgängen des v20? 

Bin noch unwissend und der Elektriker konnte mir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen der es aber installieren soll.

Grüße und danke 

Soll eine ksb multi Eco 35d betrieben werden Motor hat ne Bemessung von 380-415volt laut Internet.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Fakten:

1. Der Umrichter muss für den Einsatz in Wohngebieten geeignet sein. Ggf. wird ein Netzfilter benötigt. (Nach EN61800-3 Kategorie C1)
2. Wenn der Elektriker darauf keine Antwort hat, kennt er möglicherweise auch nicht die EMV-Maßnahmen? (Geschirmte Motorzuleitung, etc.)
3. Wenn der Motor ein erreichbares Klemmbrett hat und dort im Stern verschaltet ist, kann man ihn bei 230V im Dreieck betreiben.


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Danke dir.
Ja ist erreichbar aber ob das dann hinhauen würde mit dem Motor von der Pumpe weiß ich leider nicht.
Würde auch gern eine 230v Motor nehmen aber da klappt das dann ja nicht von den Anschlüssen oder?

Welchen Frequenzumrichter könntest du von Siemens empfehlen für Zuhause? 
Wichtig ist mir das ich ihn per Logo 8 steuern kann.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Bei Siemens bin ich nicht so im Thema.
Ich hatte mal einen FU von Mitsubishi für eine Standbohrmaschine genommen. Der war am günstigsten. Ob der Netzfilter schon integriert war, weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Evtl. hab ich den Netzfilter passend dazu bestellt. Ist schon einige Jahre her.
Einen 230V Motor zu regeln ist vergleichsweise oft aufwändiger. Je nachdem was für ein Motor das ist.
Wenn der Motor für 230 / 400V Dreieck bzw. Sternbetrieb vorgesehen ist, kann man den mit einem FU problemlos regeln. Egal ob 230V oder 400V Netzspannung am Eingang.
Der Umrichter muss natürlich passend zur Netzspannung bestellt werden.

Da du über die LOGO sowieso nur Klemmensteuerung machst, ist der Hersteller des Umrichters zweitrangig. Klemmensteuerung geht mit jedem FU.


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Heißt ich kann mit der Logo jeden fu steuern?

Ja das ist das Problem mit dem Motor und der Spannung :-/ 
Es gibt die 230 Volt Variante und die 400


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Das ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint!!!

Traust du dir das Projekt ohne Hilfe (vor Ort) zu?
Wer programmiert die Logo?
Wer parametriert den Umrichter?
Wer schließt alles fachgerecht an?

Für einen Laien können das unüberwindbare Hürden werden.

Auf den Bildern im Netz sieht das nach einem normalen Drehstrommotor aus. Die 230V-Variante läuft dann vermutlich in der Steinmetz-Schaltung.
Wahrscheinlich ist am Motor ein Klemmbrett, wo man zwischen Stern und Dreieck umklemmen kann. Aber glauben heißt nicht wissen.


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Nene schon okay  
Naja Probieren also Programmieren von der Logo schon jedoch nicht vom Frequenzumrichter und das anschließen soll auf jeden Fall ein Elektriker machen.
Das mit dem Umrichter hmm würde ich mir zutrauen wenn mir jemand Hilft  

Kann ich leider nicht sagen hab keine Bilder von KSB bekommen :-/

Welcher Motor wäre denn deiner Meinung nach am besten dafür geeignet? Also von beiden?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Nochmal ein paar Grundlagen:

Mit komplexeren Steuerungen ist es möglich, einen Frequenzumformer über Bussteuerung anzusprechen.
Das kann die Logo nicht. Es ist aber möglich ein paar Digitalausgänge zu programmieren.
Diese dienen als Eingang für den Frequenzumformer, der so parametriert ist, dass er Fahrbefehle über Klemmensteuerung ausführt.
So kann man verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten fahren. Denkbar ist auch die Ansteuerung über ein analoges Signal oder auch ein Poti.

Bilder findet man mit der Type bei Google.

Vermutlich ist der 400V-Motor die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Darum dachte ich an den sinmatic v20  der wird ja eigentlich so direkt mit der Logo 8 gekoppelt.

Wenn es der Motor kan also mit 230 Volt dann gut


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Michi2404 schrieb:


> Darum dachte ich an den sinmatic v20  der wird ja eigentlich so direkt mit der Logo 8 gekoppelt.
> 
> Wenn es der Motor kan also mit 230 Volt dann gut



Das wiederum wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

Naja hab es in Videos auf YouTube gesehen darum dachte ich das geht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Februar 2018)

Sicher dass damit keine Klemmensteuerung gemeint ist?


----------



## Michi2404 (27 Februar 2018)

https://youtu.be/vvQbeLRv_S8

Das ist das video


----------



## acid (28 Februar 2018)

Der FU wird hierbei über die Klemmen und ein Analogsignal der Logo gesteuert, deshalb ist an der Logo noch ein 6ED1055-1M00-0BA* Modul (Analogausgänge) gesteckt. Das heißt, die Logo schickt ein 0-10V oder 4-20mA Signal zum V20, und anhand dieses Signals wird die Drehzahl gesteuert. 

Die Frage ist, ob du nur wenige, verschiedene Drehzahlen brauchst, welche man über die digitalen Eingänge des FU wählen kann oder ob du hier eine Druckregelung oder ähnliches bauen willst. 
Was genau soll denn deine Pumpe machen? Gartenbewässerung?


----------



## Michi2404 (28 Februar 2018)

Richtig soll den Garten Bewässern und jenachdem was für Verbraucher (Sprinkler, Rasensprenger) an sind soll sie den Druck erhöhen das er gleich bleibt.


----------



## acid (28 Februar 2018)

Es gibt auch Frequenzumformer, die eingebaute Regelfunktionen haben, das heißt, du kannst einen Drucksensor und Schalter/Taster anschließen und eventuell auf die Logo in diesem Fall komplett verzichten. Empfehlungen was hier preiswert und für den Heimgebrauch zu empfehlen ist, überlasse ich aber den Kollegen


----------



## Michi2404 (28 Februar 2018)

Logo ist ja schon bestellt da diese dann auch Ventile steuern soll usw :-D 

Ich hab's gerne umständlich :-D


----------



## offliner (1 März 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon beantwortet war: Bei einem 1phasigen V20 musst Du einen Motor mit 230V Wicklung nehmen, z.B. 230VD/400VY. 
Der FU kann die Spannung nicht hochsetzen. Der V20 mit integriertem Filter kann in C1 Umgebung, also im Wohngebiet ohne Probleme eingesetzt werden (dann max. Leitungslänge von 5m beachten).


----------



## Michi2404 (1 März 2018)

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe  

Nur ist das leider sehr schwer so eine Pumpe zu finden die so einen Motor hat.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 März 2018)

Das stimmt wiederum nicht unbedingt.
Wie schon gesagt kannst du einen Standard 3~ Motor für 400V im Stern problemlos bei 230V im Dreieck betreiben.
Allerdings musst Du an das Motorklemmbrett rankommen. Es gibt z.B. Motoren, da sind nur 3 Anschlüsse der Wicklungsenden herausgeführt und die Sternbrücke liegt im Inneren des Motors.
Da kann man dann nicht mal eben auf Dreieck umklemmen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 März 2018)

Michi2404 schrieb:


> Logo ist ja schon bestellt da diese dann auch Ventile steuern soll usw :-D
> 
> Ich hab's gerne umständlich :-D



Auch wenn Du riskierst Dir teuren Elektronikschrott in den Keller zu legen?
Du bist zwar kein Fachmann in dem Sinne, eine ordentliche Planung kann aber viel Ärger und Kosten ersparen.


----------



## Michi2404 (1 März 2018)

Werd ich wohl doch mal zur Probe so eine Pumpe bestellen müssen


----------

